#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-02
<davmor2> Morning everybody
<davmor2> morning ara_ how's berlin?
<ara_> hey davmor2: chilly :-)
<davmor2> -2 feels like -7.2 here oh and snowing :)
<ara_> davmor2: ;-)
<davmor2> is anyone in bug control?
<davmor2> ara_: are you in bug control (can you set importance on bugs)
<ara_> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> bug 324230 Riddell asked if I could set it to high but I can't :(  could you please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 324230 in kdebase-runtime "nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in librdf_hash_put()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324230
<ara_> davmor2: done
<davmor2> Ta :)
<davmor2> cr3: just the man.  are you in berlin?
<cr3> davmor2: yep, what's up?
<davmor2> I need hardware support on testing the deprecation of acpi-support
<davmor2> (09:23:19) slangasek: on the asus, running jaunty, could you run sudo service acpid stop and test your hotkeys, and let me know which ones work and which ones don't?
<davmor2> I can't help out here with this one can you guys?
<cr3> davmor2: I don't really have an asus though
<davmor2> hang on
<davmor2> (09:22:13) slangasek: davmor2: do you happen to have any panasonic, asus, sony, toshiba, or IBM laptop hardware? :)
<davmor2> cr3: sorry I thought I had included the list
<cr3> davmor2: yeah, he made an announcement earlier today but I can't help from berlin :)
<davmor2> :( D'oh
<cr3> davmor2: that's alright, I'll try to get that kind of testing done when I get back
<davmor2> cr3: :) Yay
<cr3> davmor2: was slangasek asking for hibernation/suspend or the Fn keys? the latter was requeted by pitti
<davmor2> hotkeys
<cr3> I just don't have IBM nor panasonic laptops. I actually have an asus and the others though
<davmor2> cr3: Nevermind then
<slangasek> cr3: hopefully, by the time you're back I'll have all of the acpi-support stuff sorted and uploaded, and you can QA it :)
<cr3> slangasek: yay! mucho gracias
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-03
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara
<davmor2> Meh not a good day for testing :( Kubuntu and xubuntu are broke
<stgraber> doh, that's a bad start :)
<davmor2> stgraber: Missing dep on kubuntu (that shouldn't be there), and xubuntu is in conflict :)
<davmor2> gamin and fam
<ara_> yes jpds, I've seen that. thanks :)
<jpds> ara_: If you need another version, just poke me.
<jpds> sponsored*
<ara_> jpds: ;-) cool
<davmor2> nn
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-04
<slangasek> candidate ISOs posted for alpha-4
<slangasek> stgraber: could you trim mythbuntu alternate off the tracker?  It's no longer built, with no intention by the mythbuntu team of bringing it back
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara hows things going in Berlin?
<ara> davmor2: good, good so far :)
<davmor2> cool :)
<stgraber> slangasek: ok, I'll add that to my list. What was that other request you had ? I remember it was renaming something to Ubuntu Netbook Remix, which one was that ?
<slangasek> stgraber: I think it's UMPC needs renamed to UNR
<slangasek> yes
<davmor2> slangasek: ignore the red bug from kagou it's an annoyance more than anything else I wouldn't of said it was show stopping.  I think it would be if it was the same by alpha 5
<slangasek> davmor2: what bug is that?
<davmor2> bug 324807 it's my green bug on the other installs
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 324807 in gnome-utils "Jaunty: Ubutnu now has both gnome volume and pulse sound on the panel" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324807
<davmor2> cr3: are you in a position to run an alt install test at all?
<davmor2> ara: ^
<cr3> davmor2: I could, but probably not today
<davmor2> cr3: it's okay now slangasek has confirmed it but thanks :)
<davmor2> charlie-tca: hello
<charlie-tca> Hello
<charlie-tca> How's things today?
<davmor2> busy :)
<davmor2> I don't know about xubuntu I haven't got off Ubuntu yet
<ara> davmor2: sorry, I was away
<davmor2> ara: np's slangasek confirmed the issue so it's okay now ta :)
<davmor2> charlie-tca: don't try testing wubi there is a new python version going in after a4 so it's not been updated
<charlie-tca> Can't anyway. I don't have a copy of windows.
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> schwuk: ping
<schwuk> davmor2: whassup?
<davmor2> did you get my email about the wiki and /!\ symbols
<davmor2> schwuk: ^
<schwuk> davmor2: fixed
<davmor2> cool ta
 * davmor2 moves onto Kubuntu
<schwuk> davmor2: splitter
<davmor2> Dave Murphy: Only cause I done the ubuntu desktop installs :P
<davmor2> schwuk: while your there ask around and find out if anyone uses the landscape option on expert install would you ta :)
<davmor2> stgraber: is it me or is the tracker on a go slow?
<charlie-tca> It's not you, davmor2
<davmor2> charlie-tca: mind you I think the whole of lp is too :(
<charlie-tca> Not even close to the tracker slowdown. I can get 5-6 bugs to come up while waiting
<davmor2> true :(
<stgraber> davmor2: it's on the same box as brainstorm ... will be better once it's been moved to the QA box
<davmor2> stgraber: Ah okay :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-05
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> Morning ara
<ara> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> pong
<ara> davmor2: we are going to do a bit of testcase migration for the next couple of hours (the whole qa team at berlin). can you please be around to send assignments and help us as we go?
<davmor2> testing netboot but yeah.  I think the best bet will be to work on the apps.
<davmor2> ara: I've mostly finished the installers and have just got to modify the last few.
<davmor2> ara: heno put a new template linked to from the new wiki home page
 * ara editing /Applications to add links
 * ara moves Ubuntu/Applications/DiskUsageAnalyzer to /Applications/DiskUsageAnalyzer
<bdmurray> so Testing/Cases/Apport already exists should it stay in that name space or move to System/Apport ?
<davmor2> bdmurray: the apport would need to move to system.  You might then need to just update it to include any new feature and how to use them
<bdmurray> Rename doesn't show up in the More Actions menu
<davmor2> schwuk: ^
<davmor2> schwuk: don't worry I forgot I can do it D'oh
 * ara moves /Ubuntu/Applications/Terminal to /Applications/Terminal and reformats
<davmor2> ara, schwuk: am I missing something I rename the page System/Apport that should be enough to move the page too shouldn't it?
<ara> davmor2: yes
<ara> davmor2: but not between wikis
<ara> davmor2: only internally
<davmor2> I forgot to put the link in D'oh
<davmor2> bdmurray: there you go dude
 * ara moves Ubuntu/Applications/GEdit to /Application/TextEditor
<davmor2> meh wasn't expect heno to be working on the installers :D
<bdmurray> Is System/Apport properly formatted now?
<davmor2> bdmurray: I added the ##startcases and ##endcases looks okay though
<davmor2> ta
<bdmurray> Does editmoin work w/ testcases for anyone?
<davmor2> bdmurray: pass schwuk is main admin and ara next they'll be the best people to ask
<ara> bdmurray: I haven't tried it myself
<davmor2> ara, bdmurray: I just realise you used the whole name for the apport testcase aren't we only using 3 letters?
<ara> bdmurray: it wasn't me :D
<bdmurray> I've no idea
<ara> bdmurray: we use a 3 letter code per application
<ara> i.e. apport would be app-001 for the first testcase
<bdmurray> schwuk: editmoin is failing with testcases.qa.ubuntu.com due to a connection time out
<bdmurray> okay, fixing
<ara> bdmurray: are you trying to reach t.q.u.c via https:// ?
<ara> bdmurray: becuase it wouldn't work
<bdmurray> okay, that's better too
<sbeattie> So where should the server app testcases go? Applications? System?
<sbeattie> (e.g. LAMP, postgres, postfix/mail)
<davmor2> hmmmm
<davmor2> sbeattie: I'd be inclined to say that the amp bit of lamp were all applications of the server edition
<davmor2> check with heno to be certain but I would go for apps we can always move them
<mathiaz> slangasek: -server amd64 is good.
 * slangasek dances
<sbeattie> hrm, okay, I can break out a separate applications page for each of the components, but the server team will want to make sure the aggregate tasksel selections get all the components; e.g. selecting LAMP gets apache, mysql, and php installed and running.
<davmor2> slangasek: netboot ubuntu and kubuntu covered
<slangasek> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> I'm off nn
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-06
<ogasawara> schwuk: bring me your laptop
<ogasawara> schwuk: you're the last I have to check off the list
<schwuk> ogasawara: Can I bring it after our roadmap session?
<ogasawara> schwuk: sure
<schwuk> ogasawara: ok
<davmor2> Good Morning all
<sbeattie> hey davmor2
<davmor2> sbeattie: how's the sprint going for you?
<davmor2> yay just expert and keep home to go :) will have to wait till after though I'm off
<davmor2> ara: wish everyone good trips home form me please :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-07
<jlc> !selinux
<ubot4> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-08
<davmor2> morning all
<cr3> top of the morning, folks
<fader_> cr3: Hey dude
<davmor2> morning fader cr3
<moustafa> cr3, fader Good morning!
<davmor2> moustafa: Boo!
<cr3> moustafa: hey dude!
<fader_> moustafa: hey man
<moustafa> davmor2: Ahh!  Didn't see you there!  Did you just pop out of the Tardis?
<moustafa> cr3: Hon hon!
<moustafa> fader_ : Yo!
<cr3> moustafa: gerard depardieu
 * moustafa could go for a Croissant
<fader_> moustafa: +1
<moustafa> fader_: Maybe one day. :)
<seven1> how to restore ubuntu 9.04 from live cd...ubuntu will not load due to free veo graphics driver fail...fail happened post virtualbox installation...any thoughts ideas?
<seven1> freevo
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-09
<ara> mvo, hi!
<mvo> hey ara
<ara> hey mvo, I want to create a simple guide on how to report bugs on upgrade issues for the Upgrade Jam during the UGJ
<ara> mvo, what package you prefer bugs filed against?
<ara> update-manager and then reroot from there?
<mvo> ara: ideally against the package that is causing the problem, second best is update-manager with all logs
<ara> and, /dist-upgrade files are enough? or somehting else¿ç
<mvo> in 99% of the cases they are enough
<mvo> the remaining 1% are hard to diangose
<mvo> and of course it does not help for issues like "my sound is no longer working" or "my screensize is no longer ideal"
<mvo> well, for some of them, but not all, sometimes its just regressions
<mvo> in the kernel or X
<ara> OK, I will send you the link when done, so you can review it :-)
<ara> thanks a lot!
<charlie-tca> Last alternate image for lucid Ubuntu and Xubuntu dated 2010-02-05, last server image dated 2010-02-04
<charlie-tca> CD1 missing some packages needed by debootstrap
<charlie-tca> make: *** [/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/xubuntu/daily/tmp/lucid-amd64/packages-stamp] Error 1
<charlie-tca> ERROR WHILE BUILDING OFFICIAL IMAGES !!
<persia> charlie-tca: Are you able to run debootstrap on that architecture locally?  I've been running it very frequently lately with some success.
<charlie-tca> Don't know how?
<charlie-tca> What I see is the images are missing from the daily build.
<persia> Well, the quick'n'dirty way is to create some directory, and run debootstrap on that directory (man debootstrap for details), chroot into that directory, and apt-get install ^ubuntu-server or ^xubuntu-desktop.
<charlie-tca> And that will create today's image?
<persia> If you use pbuilder or schroot there are helper tools that let you avoid some of the arguments.  In that case it's something like `mk-sbuild-lv vg00 lucid; schroot -c lucid; apt-get install ...` or `pbuilder-dist lucid create; sudo pbuilder-dist lucid login; apt-get install ...`
<persia> It creates a current chroot and installs the current stuff.  It doesn't precisely match the work being done to create images, but if there is a problem with packages that is still present, you'll see it, and can likely track it down more easily (having local access to the apt-cache with the issue, etc.)
<charlie-tca> The problem though is that the images which could be tested are not present on the server.
<davmor2> morning fader_ charlie-tca cr3
<persia> Well, that's the observed issue :)  There is probably some deeper issue that causes that, and so on :)
<charlie-tca> morning
 * fader_ waves.
<charlie-tca> persia: I am not a developer or programmer. I just try to test the images each day and notify devel's/file bug reports as needed.
<persia> Fair enough :)
<persia> I tend to use chroots extensively for testing, but then again, the sort of testing I do isn't the same as the image testing.
<charlie-tca> davmor2: alternate images are missing again
<davmor2> slangasek: ^
 * charlie-tca could have told him directly. Will try to remember that.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: slangasek is pretty much the man for release stuff so when things go bump check the daily reports then head for him :)
<charlie-tca> I can do that. Thanks. daily report wasn't very much, missing some packages needed by debootstrap
<slangasek> charlie-tca, davmor2: build failure seems to have been fixed in the archive now; respinning
<slangasek> (I guess the new binary packages from krb5 had the wrong priority set in debian/control, which we inherited)
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<nagappan> at VMware, we are trying with Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 2, hardware info is same as the one available here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/435570
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435570 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (Ubuntu) "xorg hangs during karmic install due to issue supporting dual head (affects: 2)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nagappan> when I press enter on typing any command in terminal (gnome-terminal / xterm) or Synaptic or Firefox, it just hangs the system
<nagappan> have installed nvidia-current
<nagappan> the work around is to use vesa instead of nvidia in xorg.conf
<nagappan> any suggestion ? is there a bug already on this ?
<nagappan> default ping cr3 :D
<cr3> nagappan: so if you type the "date" command and press the Enter key, the system just hangs?
<nagappan> cr3, even for ls and press enter :(
<cr3> nagappan: can you try Alt-F2, enter "date" in the input field, check the box to perform command in terminal, then what happens?
<nagappan> cr3, no a11y enabled
<nagappan> cr3, sure, will try now and update you shortly
<cr3> nagappan: out of curiosity, which VMware product?
<nagappan> cr3, I'm trying on host machine not on Workstation / Player
<nagappan> cr3, this is DELL hardware same as the one in above bug
<cr3> nagappan: upgrade or fresh install?
<nagappan> cr3, fresh install of alpha 2
<nagappan> cr3, running with ALT + F2 and gedit it works fine
<nagappan> cr3, but inside gedit, if I press enter, it just hangs
<cr3> nagappan: nice!
<nagappan> cr3, after alpha 2 installation, just did synaptic update
<nagappan> cr3, on another setup with same hardware kind, we have installed NVidia driver from NVidia website instead of installing through synaptic, this works fine, unless we do anything with sudo
<nagappan> cr3, with we type sudo and press enter or launch synaptic, the system will reboot !
<cr3> nagappan: I just had a look at the above bug report and the progress you've done with alberto looks great, he will know better than me
<nagappan> cr3, shall I ping him on #ubuntu-xorg or some other channel name ?
<cr3> nagappan: he's in italy and he has acknowledged your bug report, I think it's safe to assume he's working on the bug. pinging him further will just distract him from doing so
<nagappan> cr3, my xchat just got hanged on Ubuntu 9.10 :(
<nagappan> cr3, when I tried pulling the channel list !
<nagappan> this was my last message
<nagappan> nagappan> cr3, shall I ping him on #ubuntu-xorg or some other channel name ?
<cr3> nagappan: he's in italy and he has acknowledged your bug report, I think it's safe to assume he's working on the bug. pinging him further will just distract him from doing so
<nagappan> cr3, nope that bug is diff
<nagappan> cr3, that's on 9.10
<nagappan> cr3, the new one, pressing enter key on 10.04 just hangs the system
<nagappan> cr3, and on another system using sudo reboots the system
<nagappan> cr3, both are 64-bit system with Ubuntu alpha 2
<cr3> nagappan: you should probably report a bug with similar information requested by alberto in that bug, but on 10.04 of course. then, perhaps you could ping him with a bug number tomorrow morning
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> nagappan: that's always preferable than just explaining over and over again on irc :)
<cr3> in the end, you save typing and waiting
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<nagappan> cr3, :D
<cr3> nagappan: by the way, in case you might be tempted to subscribe him, it might be preferable to ping him first instead of volunteering him on his behalf :)
<nagappan> cr3, sure, will do that :) thanks
<nagappan> cr3, thanks :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/519505
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519505 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (Ubuntu) "Pressing Enter or using sudo command with NVidia driver hangs / reboots the system (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-10
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
<davmor2> ara: are you back in a really timezone then?
<ara> davmor2, I am :)
<davmor2> How was the sprint
<apacheuk> hi
<apacheuk> can someone point me to the correct location on launchpad in order to search/raise a possible Lucid bug please
<apacheuk> it's to do with the panel notification area
<persia> Run `ubuntu-bug gnome-panel` on an affected system.
<persia> Or maybe something with the notification area (I'm not sure of the right package)
<apacheuk> ahh cheers didn't know you could do that
<persia> If you can figure out the right package to call, it works better :)
<davmor2> morning all
<fader_> davmor2: What timezone are you in? :)
<davmor2> I was saying morning to all you that had just logged in rather than specifying names :P
<nagappan> cr3, if I go to this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ how can I find the bugs that filed, like My Bugs in bugzilla
<persia> nagappan: Start from https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+bugs : there's a link in the upper right
<nagappan> persia, sure, thanks, its bit confusing, its not in the main page :)
<persia> nagappan: You'll get used to it, and the UI will change, and you'll learn to hack the URLs :)
<nagappan> persia, :)
<cr3> nagappan: eventually, you might even understand the meaning of "+" in the launchpad urls :)
<cr3> ... which is not even consistent, by the way
<persia> Does it mean anything at all?
 * persia thought it was just an arbitrary separator
<nagappan> cr3, :)
<cr3> persia: it is sometimes used to demultiplex paths which can either contain interpolated variables /foo/+$some_variable from hard coded names like /foo/bar. the "+" makes it possible for a regular expression to distinguish the two cases
<cr3> persia: sometimes, it's indeed just arbitrary and gratuitous I might add
 * thekorn wishes there were more such '+' containing urls as shortcuts like /+me/+reportedbugs/+open
<persia> cr3: There's a sufficiency of gratuity that I missed the interpolation cases (of which I suppoose +me is one)
<cr3> thekorn: that could just be /me/reportedbugs/open, there's sometimes no need for the "+" in the first place
<persia> thekorn: That kinda exists.
<persia> cr3: No, me requires both + and peopl
<persia> e
<persia> thekorn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+reportedbugs defaults to only showing open bugs.
 * persia may have spent too much time watching people chatter in the launchpad support channel
<cr3> persia: this is simply an implementation smell of launchpad which requires it but, strictly speaking, I don't see how /+me needs to be disambiguated from /me
 * cr3 has an acute sense of smell for applications
<persia> cr3: Compare /people/persia
<persia> So the + specifies that it's to be interpolated as a variable in this case.
<thekorn> maybe because "me" is a valid user name?
<persia> For +reportedbugs it seems pointless.
<cr3> persia: yeah, I might not have good examples, but you get the point
<persia> heh
<persia> But I still don't understand why it's both /people/persia/ and /~persia/, nor why /~+me/ doesn't work.
<persia> So your sense of smell is not far off.
<cr3> personally, I prefer deterministic urls, perhaps something like /people/me and /person/persia, so no need for magical characters
<persia> Well, /people/me would fail if someone wanted to register "me"
<cr3> persia: nope, a person registered as me would be under /person/me
<persia> But I'd prefer if it was only things that were obviously variables to end-users.
<persia> +reportedbugs may be a variable, but surely that's an implementation detail that needn't be exposed.
<cr3> I also don't like to have a blacklist of names because that fails if I eventually think of a new feature for which a name has already been registered
<persia> cr3: So what URL would be the same as /people/+me/ ?
<cr3> persia: /people/me as opposed to /person/persia (note the use of plural and singular)
<persia> Aha.
<cr3> persia: where /person would always be followed by an interpolated variable and /people would never be
<persia> But consider teams ...
<cr3> teams == people, essentially
<persia> Your example is backwards in sense to your description
<persia> Then what if I wanted to register the team "me" ?
<cr3> then you'd have /person/me which would not conflict with /people/me
<cr3> now, if you wanted to distinguish teams from people, as is not the case in launchpad, then you'd have /team/me
<persia> Aha!
<persia> So /person/ would always be a username, /team/ might be a group, if they were differentiated, and /people/ would be a call into some API.
<cr3> the only disadvantage is that being explicit in naming things this way usually results in longer urls, ie /person/persia is longer than /~persia
<persia> So /people/search and /people/me/... etc.
<cr3> exactly
<persia> But it's already /people/persia/...
<persia> The ~persia is just a shortcut, which could as easily apply to our system.
<cr3> as long as you only have interpolated variable names under /people, then this is indeed akin to my proposed system. the confusion arises when you have both interpolated variables and hard coded names under a same path which results in needing a special character like '+' to demultiplex the two. if the user is expected to hand craft urls, this can be confusing
<cr3> I tend to be very picky about naming, in my code and especially in the public facing parts of my code
<persia> Yeah.  So go reachitect LP :)
<cr3> one problem I've encountered are in names which are the same both in singular and plural forms, like hardware
<persia> Do you generally use plural for operations and singular for objects?
<cr3> persia: I typically use singular for things that apply to unique objects, like /person/persia, whereas I use plural to groups of objects, like /people/search.
<persia> I still read that as a verb/noun distinction: please pick another example
<crisboot1> hello, I'm starting with Mago I've already have experience with UIAutomation in Windows, Ranorex, White and others frameworks
<crisboot1> i wanna ask if somebody knows about some book of UIAutomation and GUI testing in Ubuntu
<fader_> crisboot1: I'm not sure myself but you might want to ask on the Desktop Testing mailing list
<fader_> http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/desktop-testing-list
<fader_> I know that many of the mago developers are on that list and can probably give you some good advice :)
<crisboot1> thanks fader_ :) you are rigth
<fader_> crisboot1: Glad to help... good luck! :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-11
<ara> good morning all
<thekorn> good morning ara
<ara> morning thekorn!
 * ara reboots
<davmor2> morning fader_
<fader_> Howdy davmor2 and everybody
<davmor2> fader_: how's things stateside
<fader_> davmor2: A bit cold, but at least my corner of the country didn't get anything like the snow we were promised
<fader_> How's Wolverhampton?
<davmor2> fader_: No that'll be along today dude :)
<davmor2> wolves got a dusting lasting night looks all xmassy
<fader_> Heh
<dqueer> PLS tell me somebody how to login liveCD lucid?
<davmor2> dqueer: user ubuntu no password
<dqueer> Thanks
<davmor2> dqueer: you should need to do that though so file a bug
<davmor2> shouldn't even
<davmor2> cr3: morning dude
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude, how's life in isd?
<davmor2> busy but fun
<alexmoldovan> hello nagappan, i've heard you have the same problem with X when hitting ENTER
<cr3> alexmoldovan: you might have to wait a bit for an answer because he's on the west coast, but he'll be around eventually
<ara> cr3, alexmoldovan: what problem is that?
<davmor2> alexmoldovan: that issue for me got fixed by todays kernel update.
<alexmoldovan> i found that on some ATI and Nvidia models, hitting enter in the terminal blocks the system
<davmor2> ara: it happened on login, if you hit enter at anytime on the desktop eg trigger update-manager type in your pass and hit enter, and so on
<fader_> I thought that was a feature, to keep you from wasting too much time on your computer
<davmor2> no danger there for you then dude ;)
<persia> The workaround for the press-enter-to-freeze-the-machine-after-boot is to remove plymouth.
<persia> But it ought get reinstalled later, because not having it can cause other issues.
<fader_> persia: According to bug 516412 it's been fixed now
<davmor2> persia: as I say todays update made it go away for me at least :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516412 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Pressing <Enter> causes X to freeze (affects: 70) (dups: 16)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516412
<fader_> So you shouldn't even need to do that :)
<persia> Oh good.
<fader_> davmor2: You're able to upgrade cleanly today?  Update manager and apt-get are barfing on libgtk2 for me
<fader_> Though my lucid machine is PPC, so I'm not entirely worried
<davmor2> fader_: I did an install of 20100210 and then upgraded to the latest with no issues
<fader_> Meh, I haven't updated my system in ~2 weeks, so I can wait another day to see if it gets fixed.
<ara> I haven't had any issues, but I am using nvidia-driver-ppa
 * fader_ really doesn't want to reinstall from scratch.
<davmor2> fader_: out of curiosity what happens if you hit ctrl-alt-F1 login via the tty and then run apt-get/aptitude?
<fader_> davmor2: I would assume the same thing that happens when I run it in a gnome-terminal:
<fader_>  libgtk2.0-bin: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.19.5-1ubuntu2~ppa1) but 2.19.4-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<fader_> Why would running it on a vt make any difference?
<davmor2> fader_: ah sorry I thought you said that it was gtk causing it not to work, rather than it not being installable
<fader_> davmor2: Ah, gotcha.  I could have been clearer there :)
<davmor2> so I was thinking cut out gtk end of issue :)
<ara> fader_, did you try this: http://q-funk.blogspot.com/2010/02/ubuntulucid-recovering-from-yesterdays.html
<davmor2> ara: just finished reading that :)
<fader_> ara: No, but I'll give it a shot.  I'm skeptical, as it's apt-get that's barfing rather than dpkg
<fader_> It's entirely possible that it's a result of some ppa I've got turned on too -- I haven't really dug into it yet
<davmor2> ara: I don't know that fader_ comes in here like he owns the joint waffles about problems he hasn't even looked at, and then has the nerve to whinge about them. :D
<fader_> :P
<fader_> davmor2: All I did was ask if today's update worked for you!
<ara> :D
 * fader_ storms off in a huff muttering about Wolverines or something.
<davmor2> :D lol
<Q-FUNK> alexmoldovan: I'm told that you work in the testing lab?  could you test a boot of Lucid on all the AMD Geode-based hardware you have on hand?  LTSP support on Lucid is at stake. possible regressions since Hardy.
<fader_> Q-FUNK: What issue are you looking to reproduce?
<Q-FUNK> fader_: two things: 1) on some LX800-based hardware I have, kernels since Karmic don't boot anymore.  there's a regression in the ACL code that makes the kernel crash loudly. I need to verify whether it affects only this platform or some other Geode-based products.
<Q-FUNK> it could easily be a BIOS issue on this particular hardware vendor's platform.
<fader_> Most of the stuff we have in the lab is Intel-based... I'll see if we have anything with an AMD Geode
<Q-FUNK> 2) there seems to be regressions, possibly cause by recent changes in X server core that result in pixmap support being broken on xserver-xorg-video-geode.  again, I need to check whether this only affects this ION603, or all Geode-based products.
<Q-FUNK> fader_: the thin clients you have are all geode-based.
<fader_> Q-FUNK: Cool, I was just about to ask if you could narrow it down to a type of hardware, as I'm not familiar with Geode
<Q-FUNK> some with a Geode GX, others with a Geode LX.  cr3 might remember which one has which.
 * fader_ nods.
<fader_> cr3: ^^^ off the top of your head do you remember if/where we have anything like this?
<Q-FUNK> afaik you should have one ThinCan DBE61-PXE, plus a large collection of no-name products based on the old AMD reference designs.
<Q-FUNK> I gave one dbe61 to cr3 in UDS Prague to keep as a reference in the lab.
<Q-FUNK> you had some other Geode-based sample products from customers who had paid for certification.
<fader_> Cool, should be a matter of just getting cr3 to take a look and tell us where they are :)
<Q-FUNK> :)
<fader_> He's promised device searching is coming so in the future we won't have to bug him to go scrape the db for us :D
<Q-FUNK> smal black boxes the size of a small stack of CD, some of them in a small stand to keep them vertical on the desktop.
<fader_> Unfortunately I'm not in Montreal so I can't look, but with that description maybe alexmoldovan can
<fader_> alexmoldovan: ^^^
<Q-FUNK> yes, hence why it had been suggested that alexmoldovan might be able to help.
<fader_> Right :)
<fader_> The description of the devices should help a great deal
<cr3> alexmoldovan is currently in the lab, he should be in here shortly
<alexmoldovan> I'm here
<Q-FUNK> ah :)
<alexmoldovan> so, what do you guys need...?
<Q-FUNK> please scroll up
<persia> Q-FUNK: Would you mind replacing your blog script with somethinng like "sudo sed -i 's#copy_exec /lib/udev/firmware.sh#copy_exec /lib/udev/firmware#' ?
<persia> We try not to encourage users to run sudo against arbitrary download stuff.
 * persia credits Rhonda with the snippet
<Q-FUNK> I would. I don't condone anonymous arrogance.
<persia> anonymous arrogance?
<Q-FUNK> and this topic doesn't belong this this channel.
 * persia only mentioned it because of backscroll 60 minutes ago referencing the post
<persia> Q-FUNK: Ah, sorry.  That was 7 minutes before your join.  My apologies for confusion.
<Q-FUNK> persia: just that the tone of whichever anonymous coward who posted that snipet as a comment on my blog was totally uncalled for.  the snipet itself is fine.
<persia> Q-FUNK: Makes perfect sense.
<Q-FUNK> besides, the above substitution could probably be made shorter.
<Q-FUNK> but again, it's off-topic for this channel, IMHO.
<persia> Indeed.  I just did `sed -i s/ware.sh/ware/` myself, although that's probably technically less correct.
<persia> And fixed so that the current recommendation is `apt-get dist-upgrade` :)
<alexmoldovan> Q-FUNK: we have 4 small thin clients here in Montreal. 2 with geode, the other 2 i don't know
<Q-FUNK> I didn't dare put apt-get dist-upgrade or aptitude full-upgrade.  it can easily remove too much stuff, especially when packages are constantly in transition.
<persia> True, but I'm even more inclined to agree with you that we're drifting from topic : for a friendly suggestion, that's fine, but for a debate, I think it's not worth it :)
<Q-FUNK> indeed
<Q-FUNK> alexmoldovan: IIRc all the thin clients you have in MTL have a geode.
<Q-FUNK> differnet geode generations but all geodes anyhow
<alexmoldovan> ok
<alexmoldovan> I'll see what i can do
<Q-FUNK> thanks!
<nagappan> alexmoldovan, yes :)
<nagappan> alexmoldovan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/519505
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519505 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Pressing Enter or using sudo command with NVidia driver hangs / reboots the system (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<nagappan> thanks cr3 :)
<alexmoldovan> right, I'm on the machine
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-12
<ara> good morning all!
<dholbach> hola
<ara> hey
<dholbach> ara: do you know if somebody else noticed that too?
<ara> dholbach, jockey?
<dholbach> jockey and the "I found a CD with software" dialogue
<dholbach> during an ubiquity install
<ara> jockey yes (I am looking for the bug report)
 * dholbach hugs ara
<ara> the dialogue... first time I heard that one
<dholbach> ara: http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/Bildschirmfoto-QEMU.png
<ara> dholbach, what does that dialog mean?
<ara> :)
<dholbach> the one in the front is jockey
<dholbach> the one behind it is the "I found a CD with software packages, do you want to start synaptic" one
<ara> dholbach, I know, I was asking about what jockey says
<dholbach> ah, sorry
<dholbach> "this system does not use any proprietary drivers"
<ara> dholbach, then that's fine
<ara> dholbach, can you try one thing, please?
<dholbach> ara: sure
<ara> dholbach, can you try to select install directly from the boot menu (instead of live cd) and see if it reproduces?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> ara: no, not reproducable, it's installing now
<ara> dholbach, OK, I will investigate then, thanks. casper might be confused :)
<dholbach> ara: shall I just file a bug on casper about it?
<ara> dholbach, sure, go ahead
<dholbach> a bug on jockey about looking VERY boring when there's no proprietary drivers would probably be in order too :)
<ara> dholbach, hehehe, indeed
<dholbach> alrightie
 * dholbach hugs ara
 * ara hugs dholbach! 
<dholbach> ara: I'll make you cry today then
<dholbach> oh, "We are not testing at the moment"
<ara> dholbach, that's for milestone testing :)
<ara> can you post here the bug numbers, please?
<dholbach> bug 520868
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520868 in casper (Ubuntu) "jockey and update-manager start in live session (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520868
<dholbach> bug 520871
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520871 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey looks rather emtpy and weird if no proprietary drivers are used (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520871
<davmor2> morning everybody
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude
 * ara -> lunch
<nagappan> davmor2, ping
<nagappan> davmor2, seems this bug haven't fixed
<nagappan> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/519505
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519505 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Pressing Enter or using sudo command with NVidia driver hangs / reboots the system (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> nagappan: :( wounder.  I'll try another install it may of been a fluke.
<nagappan> davmor2, sure
<nagappan> davmor2, thanks for your support :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-13
<edakiri> Where can I see a list of tags for bugs?
<persia> edakiri: I think the bug squad maintains a list of "standard tags", but I don't know the location offhand.  Maybe ask in #ubuntu-bugs?
<edakiri> persia: what is the difference between -bugs and -testing?
<persia> -bugs is the coordination point for people dealing with bug triage and bug management.  -testing is the coordination point for people involved in testing specific things.
<persia> So, in -testing we'll run through various test cases, talk about new test cases, and new images available for testing, etc.
<persia> But we mostly just file bugs (following appropriate guidelines).
<persia> In -bugs, we deal with the bugs, and try to make sure they contain all the right information, and all the right folk have been notified, etc.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-14
<chelz> i'm looking over info about the Global Jam but in terms of a time or event where people are encouraged to seek out all the hardware they can, and encourage people they know to seek out all the hardware those people can, for making any necessary tweaks in default Ubuntu so it works out-of-the-box. is there a time/event one focused on hardware
<edakiri> I would like to propose 2 changes to pre-release Ubuntus to increase reliability and aid testing:
<edakiri> #0 : Have the default color scheme be atypical (such as light foreground and dark background) or randomly generated.  This will increase awareness and fixing of faulty color handling in applications.
<edakiri> #1 : Everything compiled with GCC gets at least debugging symbols of level -g1, which enables a stack trace.
<jpds> edakiri: We have -dbg package for #1.
<persia> Well, if there is no -dbg package, there may be ddebs
<edakiri> persia: Some times there is no -dbg package.   Some other times I have been unable to find it. Some other times, many packages debug symbols were bundled into a big debug package, which i had inadequate space to install.  Some times the error is sporadic and if you do not already have the debug information installed, you will miss the opportunity. Everyone should be considered testing if it is not a released distribution. The debug package
<persia> edakiri: Like I said, lots of packages have ddebs, rather than -dbg packages.
<edakiri> i don't know about ddebs. i will look into it
<persia> Having everything with debug symbols until release freeze means a 3 month gap between when work stops on a release and when the release happens: that is too expensive.
<edakiri> persia: why would there be a gap?
<persia> Because we'd have to recompile everything to not have the symbols in order to fit it on a CD.
<edakiri> It doesn't take 3 months to recompile, does it?
<persia> At least.  Maybe longer.
<persia> Remember that there are more than 20,000 packages.
<edakiri> I used to run Gentoo.  It makes installing from source packages sound more efficient. --or a mix.
<persia> That only works if you have relatively fast hardware.  At least some of my devices would be useless with that model.
<edakiri> I don't know how it would work with a mobile phone, but compiling without optimization, it installed swiftly enough - and i installed the way that rebuild even libc.
<flax> hello, i have this freezing 10.04 ubuntu, it happens after i press the <enter> key
<flax> the system is still running (have an sshserver running)
<flax> but it appears as if the system is completely frozen,...
<flax> any clues how i can recover my system?
<persia> flax: There's a bug about that (I forget the number), and I think it was fixed.
<persia> Someone in #ubuntu+1 might be able to give you support on working around it.
<flax> thanks!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-07
<Severian> Howdy.  If I do the same qa test with 2 different computers, where one failed the test and one passwed, how do I enter them both?
<Severian> passwed -> passed
<Severian> So, the first couple of tests installing alpha-2 using the alternate installer have failed.  I have reported and now I am trying to decide what to try next.  Is there any way to get gnome started?  Is there something I can do from a virtual terminal?
<jibel> Hello Severian, what kind of failure are you facing ? Do you have a bug number ?
<Severian> bug 714404.  Gnome comes up after boot with no menus.  There is no way to start a program that I see.  I went to a virtual terminal and ran jockey-text to switch to a nvidia proprietary driver in the hopes it would help.  Rebooting after that never gives me anything but a black screen.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714404 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Gnome menus unavailable after fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714404
<Severian> I am reinstalling right now and hoped there would be something I could try.
<jibel> Severian, this is a know issue discovered during alpha testing last week. The master bug is part of the release notes. Let me find it.
<jibel> Severian, bug 712630
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712630 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Alternate: Empty desktop after installation with 2D fallback (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712630
<Severian> That does sound similar.  I chose the other option when asked to change session or close and my results were no better.  I'll add my info to that ticket.
<jibel> Severian, thanks.
<Severian> Should I close 714404?  It still mentions the prompt that does not have any answer that really makes sense.
<jibel> you can mark it as duplicate and add the information to master report.
<Severian> sure.
<mvo_> jibel: simple(silly?) question, how do I make mago display debug output? it seems like it eats my prints or logging output (from the mago script not the app under testing)
<jibel_> mvo_, -sv switches should make it, by default the output is buffered.
<mvo_> jibel_: thanks, that works :)
<mvo_> jibel_: is it currently unhappy (mago) about running inside xvfb-run ? or am I just running it with the wrong parameters?
<jibel_> mvo_, so, that's a problem with ldtp where the ldtp client can't communicate to the ldtp daemon. There's a specific setup to proxify ldtp call to the daemon. Let me find it.
<jibel_> mvo_, http://mago.ubuntu.com/Documentation/RunningOnHudson - Creating an a11y environment, there are 2 scripts to allow ldtp to run in an xvfb environment.
<mvo_> thanks jibel_
<jibel_> mvo_, I could add your scripts to the daily run if you wish ?
<mvo_> jibel_: thanks, I need to finish it first :) plus I added some atk.Object.set_name() to make it easier to find the right widgets
<nagappan> jibel, latest scripts for hudson x11 gui test are available here - https://launchpad.net/hudson-x11-guitest
<bdmurray> highvoltage: you experienced bug 438637 when iso-testing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 438637 in italc (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "italc application crashes soon after startup (affects: 2) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438637
<highvoltage> bdmurray: yep
<bdmurray> highvoltage: I think a new bug reported via apport would have helped in this case
<highvoltage> bdmurray: oops, just a moment
<highvoltage> bdmurray: ok, I'll do so the next time I test an iso, I'll get that fixed before alpha3 as well by just not starting italc anymore on login
<bdmurray> highvoltage: is not starting it a fix?
<highvoltage> bdmurray: it works on the installed system, we discussed it in edubuntu before and the result was that it wasn't that useful in a live system, it also takes quite a bit of RAM so we don't want to start it by default on a live system anyway. it works once installed though. I'll look at what is needed to fix it, it would probably be nice to have it startable on live media fwiw
<bdmurray> highvoltage: okay, that makes sense.  it probably would have been helpful to have that info in the bug for other people - like me ;-)
<highvoltage> bdmurray: indeed, sorry. we have it all over our edubuntu notes but sometimes we forget that there are other people who care
<bdmurray> highvoltage: okay, thanks for all the information
<jibel> nagappan, Hi,  I didn't knew you made it a project, thanks. I'll update the documentation.
<jibel> nagappan, btw I've patched the new mago to run with python2.6
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
<highvoltage> hi hakimsheriff
<nagappan> jibel, awesome, thanks :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-08
<jibel_> mvo, Hello, the autoupgrade tester is reporting a failure for lucid -> lucid-updates but there's no log. http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/current-stable/
<mvo> jibel_: thanks, I check it out, it *might* be that is just ran out of diskapce :/ unfortuantely the disk in there is really small
<jibel> mvo, no worries, 10.04.2 being next week, I want to be sure to not miss anything.
<jibel> mvo, regarding your question yesterday about running gui testing with xvfb, the latest version of the scripts are there https://launchpad.net/hudson-x11-guitest
<mvo> nice
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> jibel: i will need to ask you for help at some point, I added a bit of mago to s-c but I did not manage to make "sendkeyevent("<pagedown>") to work in s-c. I want it to scroll the applist but for some reason no scrolling happend (I did make sure the keyboard focus is on the treeview)
<jibel> mvo, sure. Can I have a look at the code, branch or pastebin ?
<mvo> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564341/
<mvo> jibel: this is against trunk, but it should not matter (that) much, I did add atk.Object.set_name to some stuff, so you may need trunk
<mvo> jibel: but I can do a upload nowish, wanted to do that anyway (new s-c in ubuntu)
<mvo> actually its http://paste.ubuntu.com/564343/ (there was a <tab> missing). but it does not change the behavior
<mvo> no rush, I need to be away for some minutes anyway and then its lunchtime for me :)
<jibel> mvo, I'll have a look and let you know.
<mvo> jibel: just out of curisoity, when can we have the new mago in the archive? do oyu need a sponsor?
<jibel> mvo, my packaging skills sucks :(
<jibel> mvo, there's a pb with ldtp which doesn't recognize pagedown
<jibel> mvo, I think the keycode sent by ldtpd might be wrong.
<mvo> jibel: I'm happy to do the packging and sponsoring if that is the only blocker :)
<jibel> mvo, if you use <down> instead it works.
<mvo> sweeeeeet
<mvo> so I just send enough downs :)
<jibel> mvo, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/564367
<mvo> thaks, I play with it after lunch
<jibel_> mvo, confirmed, the keycode is wrong, in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ldtpd/keypress_actions.py I changed the keycode for pagedown/pgdown to 117 and it work. Checking other keycodes most doesn't match with what is returned by X
<jibel_> I don't know why keycodes have those values.
<jibel_> nagappan, ^ what do you think ?
<jibel_> what is odd is that the keycode for <down>  doesn't match but sending <down> works as expected. Is there some xmodmap magic over here ?
<mvo> jibel_: indeed, I can confirm that 117 fixes it. sounds something we want to distro patch then? (and send upstream)?
<mvo> jibel_: if you have nothing pending I will upload the current mago bzr snapshot, sounds good?
<jibel_> mvo, sounds good, there's nothing pending.
<jibel_> mvo, I'd like to talk with nagappan before proposing a patch because I don't understand why most of the keycodes seems wrong.
<nagappan> jibel, I created the key code based on LTFX
<nagappan> jibel, if its incorrect, we can fix it
<jibel> nagappan, Hi, I think it's not trivial. We need to dynamically translate from the keysym to the keycode otherwise we will fix it for european keyboards but break other keymaps :/
<jibel> nagappan, for example the following code ldtp.generatekeyevent('azertyuiop qsdfghjklm wxcvbn') will probably output the expected string if you're using  a US keyboard, but if you're using a european keymap it generates the string "qwertyuiop asdfghjkl, zxcvb" which is obviously not what is expected. I'll submit a report.
<hakimsheriff> HI all
<nagappan> jibel, sure, unfortunately I have never used any other keyboard
<nagappan> jibel, do you have some suggestion to fix it as well ?
<jibel> nagappan, I'll investigate the xmodmap way first but I'm not sure that's really reliable. The other solution is to use directly keysym_to_keycode from xlib, but it adds a dependency on python-xlib.
<nagappan> jibel, okay
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-09
<jibel> mvo, Hi, about the 'bug' yesterday with ldtp. The keycodes for non-printable chars are hardcoded in ldtpd. But depending on the keymap the keysym are converted to different keycodes. I think it works correctly on US keyboard, and that's why it doesn't on european ones.
<jibel> mvo, can you paste the output of xmodmap -pke ?
<mvo> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564881/
<jibel> mvo, thanks, if you use <next> instead of <pagedown>  that should send a pagedown.
<jibel> mvo, and <prior> for pageup
<mvo> thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-10
<hakimsheriff> Hey all
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-11
<bdmurray> patrickmw: how did you report bug 712654?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712654 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "system does not reboot after installation is complete (affects: 1) (heat: 469)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712654
<patrickmw> bdmurray: checking...
<bdmurray> patrickmw: it looks like manually 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' would have been good
<patrickmw> bdmurray: i used ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<patrickmw> bdmurray: ah
<patrickmw> bdmurray: i remember now
<patrickmw> bdmurray: this one was special
<patrickmw> bdmurray: running ubuntu-bug ubiquity was giving me a "package not found error"
<bdmurray> aren't they all special in their own way
<patrickmw> bdmurray: haha true
<bdmurray> patrickmw: hmm, it doesn't for me and I don't have ubiquity installed
<patrickmw> bdmurray: but I think it was most likely an issue with my VM installation
<patrickmw> bdmurray: interesting
<bdmurray> okay well if you can't report a bug about ubiquity with ubuntu-bug I'd like to hear about it because that is a valid use case
<patrickmw> bdmurray: I just created a new VM install of Natty, so I will try again
<bdmurray> if you use a package that doesn't exist like jomamma you get an error
<patrickmw> bdmurray:  I was able to run ubuntu-bug ubiquity just now
<patrickmw> bdmurray:  ubuntu-bug blah gave me the appropriate dialog
<bdmurray> patrickmw: okay, cool
<patrickmw> bdmurray:  but thanks for asking to make sure I wasn't doing anything the hard way :)
<bdmurray> patrickmw: better log files might help that bug
<patrickmw> bdmurray:  I was thinking the same thing when I was compressing them
<patrickmw> bdmurray:  but I wanted to be thorough
<bdmurray> I'm not sure you got the right directory '/var/log/installer' has much more informative things
<bdmurray> at least after the reboot
<patrickmw> bdmurray:  right, but the install failed, so it didn't get created
<patrickmw> partman and the installer log didn't make it to /installer
<bdmurray> okay, I read it as reboot failed not install failed
<patrickmw> bdmuarry: I think I still have the same VM around, I will check it
<patrickmw> bdmurray: I'm getting my bugs mixed up
<patrickmw> bdmurray: anyhow that tar file is the installer dir
<bdmurray> okay, I'll see if I can recreate it sometime
<patrickmw> bdmuarry: I was just able to recreate it now
<patrickmw> now that I can run the ubuntu-bug command I will attach it to the bug
<bdmurray> I can't confirm it because of that though! ;-)
<patrickmw> heh
<patrickmw> bdmurray: LP won't let me attach my ubuntu-bug report because I'm already subscribed to the bug
<patrickmw> bdmurray: anyway around that?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: what did you try?
<patrickmw> bdmurray: executed ubuntu-bug ubiquity, searched and found the same bug and clicked "yes, that's the bug!"
<patrickmw> bdmurray: i guess I can unsubscribe,but it would be nice to make updates that way
<bdmurray> patrickmw: try apport-collect 712654
<bdmurray> patrickmw: that should add information to the existing bug report
<bdmurray> whereas ubuntu-bug reports a new bug number
<patrickmw> bdmurray: thanks!
<jibel> patrickmw, Hi, may I ask you something, could you paste the output of xmodmap -pke (I make the assumption that you are using an US keyboard) ?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: what virtual machine are you using?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-12
<patrickmw> bdmurray: virtual box
<bdmurray> patrickmw: I think that's worth noting in the bug
<patrickmw> bdmurray: done
<njin> hello, i cannot test lucid 20110211.1 desktop amd64 in cd nor in usb (usb-creator [com32 error]and unetbootin (no default or ui configuration directive)). Any notice from you ?
<xdatap> hi everybody
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-13
<hakimsheriff> Hey people
<hakimsheriff> Just made my own irc channel: ##sheriff
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-06
<alourie> good morning
<Daviey> gema: do you have an update when building from lucid-proposed should be disabled?
<Daviey> (morning btw)
<gema> Daviey: jibel and patrick are on it, you should be asking them
<Daviey> gema: thanks... jibel or patrick?
<gema> Daviey: jibel is your best bet, given timezones
<Daviey> It might come to a point where the release team just to select a date.
<gema> Daviey: ack, I will talk to jibel
<Daviey> thanks.
<jibel> Daviey, your best bet is to ask the release manager
<Daviey> jibel: seriously?  I asked towards the end of last week, How much time the QA team wanted to have images built from just -updates for.
<Daviey> I'm trying to co-ordinate the release.. and take your input :)
<jibel> Daviey, Seriously. automated tests of dailies are running and I'm currently verifying packages in -proposed that are in main
<jibel> Daviey, it should be ok by Wednesday
<Daviey> jibel: Okay, so this has already been communicated to the release team?
<jibel> Daviey, automated tests yes, was part of last meeting status. SRU testing done by Wednesday, no.
<Daviey> jibel: Great, ok - so if we switch to building from just -updates on Wednesday, you'll be happy?
<jibel> Daviey, Wednesday evening yes
<jibel> I'll be happy
<Daviey> super
<Daviey> thans
<Daviey> +k
<brendand> jibel - we're seeing problems with resolve.conf in hardware certification
<brendand> jibel, failing to resolve domain names in the preseed is the issue
<jibel> brendand, with precise I suppose ?
<brendand> jibel - oh yes. seemingly only on desktop too. i didn't have any issue running tests on servers
<jibel> stgraber, ^
<brendand> jibel - this is a known one, right?
<brendand> jibel, isn't stgraber in canada? he'll be online soon i guess?
<jibel> brendand, there are several issues with the transition to resolvconf. This is the first I hear of with a preseed
<jibel> he'll be online soon
<brendand> jibel - any relevant bug numbers?
 * stgraber waves
<stgraber> brendand: is that when doing a netinstall? the installer failing at the kernel install step?
<jibel> brendand, bug 922491 bug 923685 bug 924734 but they are all issues during upgrade
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 922491 in resolvconf (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "lucid to precise server upgrade: resolvconf failed to upgrade: cp cannot create regular file `/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf': No such file or directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922491
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 923685 in resolvconf (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "New resolver package overwrites manually created resolv.conf on server (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923685
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924734 in resolvconf (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "/etc/resolv.conf empty after upgrade from Oneiric (dup-of: 923685)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924734
<brendand> stgraber - no, failing in the preseed late command
<brendand> stgraber, it looks like we need to customize the resolve.conf and it is getting overwritten
<brendand> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<brendand> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<stgraber> brendand: right, we've got a few reports of resolv.conf getting emptied in d-i, it's pretty high on my todo list for the day
<brendand> failing is the wrong word though. some commands are failing because of not resolving domain names. but the install is succesful afaik
<stgraber> brendand: currently my guess is netcfg messing with it somehow, the actual resolvconf code is AFAICS doing the right thing ...
<brendand> stgraber, any chance this doesn't happen every time you install, or should it be repeatable?
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/resolvconf/+bug/923685 sounds similar but we don't see it on servers
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 923685 in resolvconf (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "New resolver package overwrites manually created resolv.conf on server (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [Critical,Triaged]
<stgraber> brendand: the d-i issue is very reproducable, as in, I never saw an install succeed with my current setup
<stgraber> brendand: bug 923685 is only for upgrades, doesn't affect clean installs
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 923685 in resolvconf (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "New resolver package overwrites manually created resolv.conf on server (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923685
<stgraber> brendand: bug 926447 is the d-i issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 926447 in resolvconf (Ubuntu) "New resolvconf interacts badly with something in installs (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926447
<stgraber> brendand: I'm looking into the d-i weirdness now, hopefully it's the same issue that's affecting you though in a slightly different way
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-07
<bdmurray> jibel: did you have any other crashes whne you ran into bug 927993?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 927993 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "distribution upgrade from lucid to precise failed with : package dpkg is already installed and configured (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927993
<brendand> balloons, are you having a problem with network manager?
<brendand> balloons, just looking at your email
<balloons> ohh.. no i'm not
<balloons> if your comfortable with those descriptions, i put them in the wiki
<balloons> no reason not to.. on my box though, I don't see such animations
<balloons> but then again, my main box I'm on right now does line up with the ethernet descritopion
<balloons> don't have wireless on it
<jibel> bdmurray, there is this error earlier in the logs
<jibel> Preparing to replace bluez-alsa 4.60-0ubuntu8 (using .../bluez-alsa_4.98-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb) ...
<jibel> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 11: dpkg-maintscript-helper: not found
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-08
<hallyn> jamespage: hey, so I'd like to hook up an automated run of lp:~serge-hallyn/+junk/lxc-test
 * jamespage looking
<hallyn> it ain't purty, but catches bugs
<jamespage> hallyn: so can it run in a KVM instance?
<jamespage> or does it need to run on bare-metal?
<hallyn> yup, it can run in kvm instance
<jamespage> hallyn: sorry thinking about this - its not quite like anything else we already have automated
<hallyn> jamespage: is there a url showing me how to make it more like the tests you have automated?
<hallyn> jamespage: would the libvirt tests in lp:qa-regression-testing fit better?
<jamespage> hallyn, not sure TBH
<jamespage> hallyn: so we could make it a set of tests off the end of an install test
<jamespage> like we do for lamp
<jamespage> automated install of ISO with required packages and then execute your test.
<jamespage> they run as root
<jamespage> so that would be OK
<hallyn> jamespage: that'd be great
<jamespage> hallyn: OK so can you take a look at     bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/+junk/server-tests-precise
<jamespage> this is really a new test_case (see subdirectories)
<jamespage> at the moment the tests that are run in each test case are python unittests
<jamespage> which means we can grab the results and display in jenkins
<jamespage> they must all be in a file called 'test' in the test_case directory
<jamespage> you can handle some of the package install stuff using the preseed - see one of the other test cases for an example
<jamespage> hallyn: do you think that you can refactor what you have into that framework?
<jamespage> we can get it up and running for precise hoepfully
<hallyn> absolutely - well, in time for precise will depend, but it can definately be refactored like that
<hallyn> jamespage: thanks
<jamespage> hallyn: I say for precise because I know the QA team are going to be working on a new test framework for delivery early next cycle
<jibel> hallyn, if you can provide a test that is an executable and its output is junit xml then its good.
<jibel> For precise we should be able to hack something into the existing tool like we did for software-center.
<hallyn> (*$&%(*$&% xml *$&%*($&% )
<hallyn> so to be clear, if i refactor it like this now, i'll have to do it again for p+1?
<hallyn> if so, it may be a better use of my time to run the testsuite by hand and refactor for p+1
<jibel> no, you wont because we'll use the same output format for p+1
<hallyn> ah, ok
<hallyn> thanks guys, made some notes, will looka t this after ff
<rbasak> hallyn, did you still need me to run the lxc test on arm? I think you asked me to hold on the other day?
<hallyn> rbasak: yeah that'd be great
<jibel> jamespage, could you help verifying bug 708548 and bug 810068   in lucid ? I've no iscsi setup
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708548 in kickseed (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "kickstart not removing logical volume data (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810068 in partman-iscsi (Ubuntu Natty) (and 7 other projects) "kickstart iscsi option broken (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810068
<jamespage> jibel: hmm - I might not have either - had a slight accident - let me see
<jamespage> jibel: I think I can resurrect it but do we have any example kickstarts for testing this?
<jibel> jamespage, I thought there was one attached to the report, but apparently not :/
<jamespage> jibel: may make it a little difficult
<jibel> indeed
<jibel> jamespage, and could you test a "default" preseeded iscsi install ? do you have a preseed for that ?
<jamespage> jibel: I don't have preseeds for any type of iscsi install
<jibel> jamespage, you should fix that :)
<jamespage> jibel: sorry - not trying to be difficult
<jamespage> thats happening all by itself!
<jamespage> jibel: I can easily setup a rig to let me do manual iscsi installs; still have scripts
<balloons> weekly qa meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 mins :-)
<rbasak> hallyn: lxc-test.sh seems to be trying to download armhf oneiric which doesn't exist
<rbasak> I had another weird error as well, so I'm reinstalling to see if it happens again
<jamespage> jibel: when do these need to be verified by?
<jamespage> I know i should know....
<jibel> jamespage, should have been done already, but no later than tomorrow
<jibel> if we want them in 10.04.4 images
<jamespage> jibel: right - I see
<jamespage> jibel: I can't do it right now but I can take a look first thing tomorrow? would that be OK
<jibel> jamespage, sure, that would be.
<bdmurray> if somebody could confirm bug 928447 that'd be neat
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 928447 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "possible to use a number for your computer's name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928447
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-09
<GrueMaster> bdmurray: I can confirm it here on today's daily preinstalled arm images using oem-config (computer name: 1 - Ok).
<jamespage> jibel: working on verifying those lucid kickstart fixes now
<jamespage> jibel: struggling....
<jamespage> I get wierd behaviour for bug 708548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708548 in kickseed (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "kickstart not removing logical volume data (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708548
<mvo> jibel: that failure during the upgrade, where dpkg --configure dpkg is run and that causes the upgade to fail - what profile was that again? I'm trying to find the log now
<jibel> mvo, it was lucid deskup bug 927993
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 927993 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "distribution upgrade from lucid to precise failed with : package dpkg is already installed and configured (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927993
<jibel> this run failed https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-upgrade-lucid-desktop/14/ARCH=amd64,LTS=lts,PROFILE=ubuntu,label=upgrade-test/
<mvo> thanks jibel
<jibel> and its working since then
<jamespage> jibel: I'm going to have to call time on verifying those two bugs
<jamespage> I've spent 4 hours so far and I don't know whether its the hardware I'm using or the kickstart but I've struggle to re-produce either the previous behaviour or verify the fixes
<jibel> jamespage, thanks for looking into it.
<jibel> Daviey, ^
<jibel> Daviey, debian-installer-utils is verified and the 2 kickstart/iscsi won't be without a reply from the OR
<Daviey> jibel: sorry, OR?
<jibel> Daviey, Original Reporter
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> jibel: have the bug number to hand?
<jibel> bug 708548 bug 810068
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708548 in kickseed (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "kickstart not removing logical volume data (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810068 in partman-iscsi (Ubuntu Natty) (and 7 other projects) "kickstart iscsi option broken (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810068
<jibel> Daviey, our automated test use preseeding but don't cover partman-iscsi, we can't guarantee there is no regression.
<jibel> Daviey, apart from these 2 unverified SRU, automated are running for a week now without a failure
<jibel> and I did a manual smoketest of desktop, alternate, server and netboot
<jibel> Daviey, they all looks good.
<Daviey> jibel: can we take this to -release?
<jibel> Daviey, -release, what do you mean ?
<jibel> Daviey, oh #ubuntu-release :)
<jibel> I was in -proposed, -updates and was thinking of the release pocket
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey>  sudo apt-get remove --purge jibel
<Daviey>  sudo apt-get install -t lucid-release jibel
<skaet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/929384
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 929384 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nvidia drivers broken by the recent libc update (affects: 16) (dups: 17) (heat: 164)" [High,Confirmed]
<skaet> Anyone testing with daily images and NVIDIA hardware - please hold off on upgrades until ^^ is resolved.
<jibel> jamespage, thanks again for your help.
<jamespage> jibel, np
<jibel> jamespage, re iscsi testing, do you have anything we could move to the lab for automated testing ?
<jibel> or any script available I could have a look at and figure how to automate it ?
<jamespage> jibel: nothing automated - it was on my TODO for this release prior to the freeze we agreed for usit
<jamespage> have a script tho
<jamespage> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/835400/
<jamespage> and apt-get install tgt
<jamespage> note that its transient - if you restart tgt you have to reconfigure
<jamespage> my thinking was that we could run this on the hosts that run ISO testing
<jamespage> it can expose to the kvm's over the bridge and could be setup for each individual test case (and throw away afterwards)
<jamespage> thats how I use it anyway
<jamespage> oh - and you have to grab the initrd from the resulting installs....
<jamespage> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/835403/
<valdur55> Hello, i am using lubuntu 12.04 alpha2 live-cd and i can't open http with xdg-open.  Sample: xdg-open http://lubuntu.net
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-10
<C4RL05> hey
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-12
<grmls> hi
<Lirusaito> Hi
